# Good Supplier of Leather Gunbelts?



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it's time to purchase a good leather (ONLY leather, please) gunbelt. Who are some of the better manufacturers with reasonable prices? I'm looking to spend somewhere between $50-100.

Ace


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Safariland & Boston Leather are solid companies.


----------



## Doublea17 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bullhide belts and Wright Leather Works are two that I own. Bullhide is a stiff belt still carries gun weight really well but like I said stiff. The WLW is a softer belt but still works great.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

You can buy Omish made belts on Ebay


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

A&G Custom Gunleather. Great belts, great people. I have their belts. Finish is very nice.

Quality Hand Crafted Leather Belts Made One at a Time | AG Custom Gun LeatherAG Custom Gun Leather


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll second A&G,Al makes a real nice belt for the money.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Galco makes really good ready-to-wear belts.
Bullhide belts are very good—excellent, for the price.
The Belt Man has a good reputation.
Bob Mernickle makes fancy gun belts of excellent quality.

A good gun belt should be stiff and solid, to bear the weight of your gun and its reloads. Gun belts should not be soft and supple.
On a plain belt, roller buckles are good because they're easier to adjust and don't mar the leather.
Gun belts, like good holsters, should neither be oiled nor saddlesoaped. Use a good paste wax, but only occasionally.


----------



## dls (Jan 6, 2013)

Armour Precision Made Belts

On Friday, 31 May 2013, I ordered three belts at Armour Precision Made Belts. All three belts arrived Tuesday, 03 June 2013. Even if I were to wear the same one of these every day, it's obvious that it would outlive me. Easily the best belt and service for my money.

Just another satisfied customer.
__________________
GOA Life Member
GO-NH Life Member
NRA Life Member
PGNH Endowment Life Member


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Have 2 belts by beltman both work great fast turnround time.


----------

